# Matching Pearl White Paint?



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm looking at buying some after-market skirts and splitter, but before fitting would like them colour matched to the main body rather than black.

What is owners experience with re-spraying, or spraying of any panels at local body shops with the pearl white paint, is it a struggle or can a local decent body shop match it without much issue?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I am yet to see a perfectly matched Pearl white paint job!!!

My friend had a Pearl White one and had all the lowers colour coded. Ended up getting them painted 3 times from different people and they still were not perfect.

Seen a few white GTR's that have had paint - and it is always obvious.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> I am yet to see a perfectly matched Pearl white paint job!!!
> 
> My friend had a Pearl White one and had all the lowers colour coded. Ended up getting them painted 3 times from different people and they still were not perfect.
> 
> Seen a few white GTR's that have had paint - and it is always obvious.


That's not good to hear


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe the 4-5 white ones I have seen have just been to cowboy paint shops. (unlikely though)

I am sure someone will be here soon to tell me I am wrong and it can be perfectly matched! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Had my front bumper repainted as the chips were driving me crazt and got a perfect colour match.
Better than the yelloish finish I had from factory thats for sure.

Danny


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

dannyrydzek said:


> Had my front bumper repainted as the chips were driving me crazt and got a perfect colour match.
> Better than the yelloish finish I had from factory thats for sure.
> 
> Danny


Im lost -
wouldn't it have to be a 'yellowish finish' like from the factory for it to be a perfect match???? :nervous:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I had paint on my old white one, had the bumper and wing done after I brushed a cone at Blyton. It was perfect. You couldn't tell at all.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Im lost -
> wouldn't it have to be a 'yellowish finish' like from the factory for it to be a perfect match???? :nervous:


Perfect match to the wings and bonnet.

Some white cars came from factory with bumper colour issues :chairshot

Danny


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

You will always struggle to get a perfect edge to edge colour match with metalics, let alone pearls.
This is why we always blend the basecoats into adjacent panels.
No matter how close the paint mixing itself is, the overall match comes down to how it is applied.
Temperatures, application, drying times etc all affect how close the match will be.
You could paint two separate panels on two different days with two different guns in two different temps but all from the SAME pot of paint, and there could be a miss match.

That's why blending is the only way to go for a 100% perfect guaranteed match first time.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe it will be an idea to take your car to a bodyshop that has perfectly matched a Pearl White GTR before.

It is a hard to colour to match.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

dannyrydzek said:


> Perfect match to the wings and bonnet.
> 
> Some white cars came from factory with bumper colour issues :chairshot
> 
> Danny


Lol - ok.

Sorry mate - have never had a white one.


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

dannyrydzek said:


> Perfect match to the wings and bonnet.
> 
> Some white cars came from factory with bumper colour issues :chairshot
> 
> Danny


Most modern cars do if you look close enough.

All because the plastics are painted separate to the main body which is painted all together.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

My bumpers are a very slightly different shade then to the actual bodywork, I have noticed. I'll have to have a ring around to find if any body shops have had experience, very unlikely down my neck of the woods.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Try middlehurst as they have done a few now.

Graham


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DODGY said:


> Try middlehurst as they have done a few now.
> 
> Graham


Middlehurst is always top of my list, but to paint a couple of skirts and fit them on against the 6 hour drive up there is a bit much.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The pearl white is a pain to match.
But provided you use somewhere that has experience of what they are doing it should be fine as it's more tricky than matching normal paint.

So I'd look for a Nissan approved place that has painted them before.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> The pearl white is a pain to match.
> But provided you use somewhere that has experience of what they are doing it should be fine as it's more tricky than matching normal paint.


When my 350Z got keyed and the front bumper was full of stone chips, I took it to a local known Bodyshop in my town. Against others advice not to go there, the job they ended up doing was top class and I did not have 1 complaint. I know the GTR is a different breed and also Pearl White is harder than 350z Kuro Black, but I will visit them later to at least see what they say.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Just get them to send u some paint then find a good body shop. 
Or get some mods done while your there lol

Graham


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

deankenny said:


> My bumpers are a very slightly different shade then to the actual bodywork, I have noticed. I'll have to have a ring around to find if any body shops have had experience, very unlikely down my neck of the woods.


Many cars will have a slightly different colour bumper to metal work due to the differing materials and being painted at differing times, it's not an issue exclusive to GT-Rs.

O/T have you been abducted by aliens? The reason I ask is that your posts make sense and there's little if anything we can poke fun at any more, boooooring!!! :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Not been abducted no, this is my normal level of grammar that I was educated to, rather than my internet short typing which I got so offended from using on here.

Anyway, I phoned Knightracer, who told me they can supply me the kit, and also paint it for me before sending it to me. Then all I have to do is get someone to fit it on. Compared to other bodyshops I have contacted Knightracer were extremely confident of colour matching even without my car present. Does this seem like a good idea, as they have offered me an excellent price for the service.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Dean, I had the bumper on my previous MY11 sprayed cos of stone chips and was more than happy with the match. Like others have said its never 100% but you would have had to look pretty close, evening knowing it had been done. PM me if you want details of the place I had it done at.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

I have had my 09 from new and had the problem of the plastics front and back being totally different. Motorline in Tonbridge got them resprayed locally and were spot on. Then last year a lorry scraped the corner of the back bumper with its tyre and again another perfect match.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Is anyone semi decent on photoshop, I want some photoshopping done. Simply colour match a KR Kit from Knightracer onto a pearl white GTR. Will pay of course for the service if you require  PM Me


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Yup. Photoshop expert from the days when macs were considered shit. Still are in my opinion.

What you want doing?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

It's cool Flynn, had a pm almost instantly and a member kindly did it for me  I like it !!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks good. Not sure how it will tie in with the rear diffuser though....


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Well if this is anything to go by, I think it gets even better from the back!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes that looks nice.  Also looks good with the diffuser left as carbon fibre (but still white around and underneath the exhausts).

I love the green one in SVM's avatar, with kind of blacked out panels above the exhaust sections, looks really nice.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

deankenny said:


>


After seeing this I liked it a lot. Got a quote today from the same place that sprayed my front bumper previously...750+vat (front splitter, skirts and diffuser in Storm White) a little pricier than expected considering they only charged 330 all-in for the bumper


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Depends where you take it for the re-spray/paint match dean.. Also depends on the color i guess..

But in my personal experience when i had my front bumper re-sprayed the paint match was 100% identical.. I have seen another GTR with the same color as mine that had a re-spray and the paint match was really horrible..


----------



## bumperboy1 (Jan 22, 2015)

deankenny said:


> That's not good to hear


Can promise you from 2009 i was matchin the white on the nissan warranty plastic warranty was near perfect.


----------



## bumperboy1 (Jan 22, 2015)

G2GUV said:


> Maybe the 4-5 white ones I have seen have just been to cowboy paint shops. (unlikely though)
> 
> I am sure someone will be here soon to tell me I am wrong and it can be perfectly matched! :thumbsup:


It sure can.. : )


----------

